# Favorite Musician/band?



## AuroraCaribou (Oct 24, 2011)

Just a question for anyone who's interested.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 24, 2011)

These guys.

[video=youtube;7eZIWBZRecI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eZIWBZRecI&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 24, 2011)

I am going to move this thread if you do not mind.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 24, 2011)

Favourite musician/band thread #631, sweet.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 24, 2011)

[yt]erVsvXE4kdU[/yt]


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 24, 2011)

Godiego.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 24, 2011)

I have loads, to name a few: Cutline, Pendulum, Knife Party, Daft Punk, deadmau5, The Beatles, Stevie Wonder, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Kaiser Chiefs, and loads more.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 24, 2011)

There is no way to judge this on one scale all.
Top bands: Sigur Ros, Oceansize
Top musicians: Steven Wilson, Devin Townsend, Sam Vallen

That's the most I can narrow it down.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Oct 24, 2011)

Gucci Mane


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 24, 2011)

You'll have to give me a genre since your question is way too open ended.

But... If you like acoustic rock, try YUI


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2011)

*SHIT JUST GOT REAL*

[video=youtube;SxSn6ggjp7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxSn6ggjp7c[/video]​


----------



## Vega (Oct 24, 2011)

Foo Fighters although I like others too.


----------



## Namba (Oct 24, 2011)

The Dillinger Escape Plan
[video=YouTube;MqXVBeEuwLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqXVBeEuwLU[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 24, 2011)

CAKE


----------



## iFurryLuv (Oct 24, 2011)

Crookers and MSTRKRFT


----------



## OfficerBadger (Oct 24, 2011)

Finnish progressive metal band influenced by Queen who sing about werewolves GO.
[video=youtube;_nzwF3j4Gg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nzwF3j4Gg4&amp;feature=related[/video]
And because people are naming more than one and I am a sheep, these guys are the shit:
[video=youtube;XCGQiGEYl4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCGQiGEYl4Y[/video]


----------



## AuroraCaribou (Oct 25, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am going to move this thread if you do not mind.



Sure, go ahead.


----------



## Zachywolf (Oct 25, 2011)

hmmm, far too many choices, it sooooo depends on the mood, where you're at, who you're with, what you're doing...now I'm confused >.<


----------



## Ames (Oct 25, 2011)

Anybody who has a single favorite is a close-minded dummkopf.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 26, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Anybody who has a single favorite is a close-minded dummkopf.



Yeah, well, that's just, like, your opinion, man.


----------



## Vibgyor (Oct 27, 2011)

Skinny Puppy

[video=youtube;31S7weQH8JA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31S7weQH8JA[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 28, 2011)

I can't even say for sure what my favorite _genre_ of music even is!
And what I deem to be the BEST THING EVER literally changes every week :V

But probably Flying Lotus or Radiohead or something
Recently I've been really into Teebs


[video=youtube;8SyHJVB8-RU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SyHJVB8-RU[/video]

[video=youtube;-GtvqyH64Ss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GtvqyH64Ss[/video]

These youtube clips don't do it justice at all, you wouldn't believe how fantastic it sounds in lossless through Sennheisers O__o
It's like listening to a galaxy...

It's utterly amazing, but I don't know, it's just missing something that Flying Lotus just captures perfectly.


----------

